# TT 264/260 cams on N/A VR6 24v



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

hey guys i have MK4 VR6 24v just installed tt 264/260 cams,running Unitronic stage 2 N/A engine with tt downpipes,straight pipes + catback,car is dying on the top end RPM...losing power,slower than with stock cams..please need help.any idea or experience with this cams?? 
thx in advance


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

My money is on timing. Find someone with vcds and verify, the info should be in the 90 blocks.

Check the intake manifold change over actuator too. I'm to tired to lookup which way it needs to be for the top end, but if it isn't working properly it will affect performance.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

My $10 says it is the cams being installed improperly.


Scan it with vagcom and let us know what codes pop up.



Also, your choice of ECU software is not the best. Call up Jeff Atwood at U.M. and get his file. It is fantastic. You won't believe the difference.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

thx for advise bro
have a question...i have no check engine light on,a spoke with my mechanic he say's if no check engine light cams installed proper,is that true?
if i will go with U.A file do i need new ECU or they can use mine for reflash with other file?


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

thx man,will check and get it back with result.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

They can reflash right you your ECU. Look in the Mk4 R32 forum or ask UM for a guy called Lui who lives in Chicago and can flash for you.

and no, mistimed can still run shiity without throwing a code. If you own a VW (or Audi, Bentley, Seat, Skoda, etc) than you need to own a vagcom cable.

Scan it and let us know what it says.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

thx my man will do


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Search/SiteSearch/Vag/ES9950/
i can scan with this right ?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Don't get that. Buy a real vagcom cable. Vagcom is capable of much much more. Google it- made by Ross tech


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.europaparts.com/vag-com-diagnostic-tool-hex-usb-can-ross-tech.html

this one?


----------



## Jo|\| (Jul 3, 2011)

Go straight to ross-tech, http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCHUC.html.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

perfecto


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

PowerDubs said:


> They can reflash right you your ECU. Look in the Mk4 R32 forum or ask UM for a guy called Lui who lives in Chicago and can flash for you.
> 
> and no, mistimed can still run shiity without throwing a code. _* If you own a VW (or Audi, Bentley, Seat, Skoda, etc) than you need to own a vagcom cable.*_Scan it and let us know what it says.


veeeeeery true story ... since 2006 mine has saved me several thousand dollars just on my cars alone and made me quite a few bucks doin scans for people and mk5 & newer tweaks 

www.Ross-tech.com


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes go with united Motorsports!!! I had the unitronic stage2 and didn't like how it felt. Went with um and loved. Will never turn back to any other company


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

guy's this is the numbers after all mods..
scanned no cods,air fuel ratio was normal to


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow 185 with cams... my 12v with headers, catback, 2.9L intake, Cai and a giac chip put down more than that and a 24v has around 15hp more stock


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd say something isn't quite right


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Why did you spend money on a dyno when we already told you to scan the car and fix your cam timing?


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

i did scan timing,no cods bro..nothing,they couldnt find any issue with timing,
after that i dyno it


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

Cams....bro dont expect big numbers from cams on VR engine )believe me..your 2.9 intake is same like my cams)
I m not happy with this numbers...


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe not 50+hp gains but u r sub200hp with ur mods u should at least be tossing down what ur stock numbers are ... my R came 240 hp stock... I got uni stg2 na tune , a short ram intake new intake rod bushings , coils , sway bars and rear strut brace, and a resonator deleted stock exhaust with the flapper bypassed with the stock cat and I dynod at 239hp/232tq on 93 octane on stock cams


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

you mean on R32???


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

That's what I said. My 04 R


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

) dont tell me that you have those numbers on the wheels with thos mods man ..bc that's not POSSIBLE !!!
plus bushings,sway bars ,coils hase nothing to do with dyno numbers 
stock R 32 throwing to the wheels 185 -195whp with 185 - 190 lbs torque,,it's AWD and hase 22-25% drivtrain loss


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

it was on a fwd dyno and yes i do have those numbers ... sofar ive dynod it on 2 separate days ill post one of the dyno sheets in about 45 mins for u if u want 


Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

and i know that the bars and stuff have nothing to do with power output i was just sayin whats done to it 


Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

Bro how come you can dyno awd car on fwd dyno machine?????


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

disconnect the Haldex unit and the rear wheels stop working . and because it was a free dyno day at my dealership


Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

and why are we disputing what my car DOES put down instead of critical thinking why YOUR car is being an uncooperative bitch 


Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah that's totaly diff result only on fwd those numbers with 3.2 VR6 engine can be real!!.do you have dyno result with AWD ??


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

**** those problems


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

VRGLI11 said:


> yeah that's totaly diff result only on fwd those numbers with 3.2 VR6 engine can be real!!.do you have dyno result with AWD ??


yeah i know but thats all they have local unless i wanna drive an hour or so to a shop with an awd dyno. which i will get done eventially 


Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

This thread makes my head hurt. Soo much noobage going on.

OP - your car has something wrong. The curve of that dyno is ****.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Changeover valve stuck in torque?


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay for one point those numbers are possible on the 3.2. 
2nd point is the only way to see those numbers with what he has done is to do it fwd. if he did it awd it wouldn't be near those numbers. Better numbers with fwd vs awd. Think how much stuff the power from the engine has to go thru to just reach the ground. Now take out the awd and make fwd and bam. Less stuff for it to travel = better numbers.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

agree man ...there is a hole btw 4200rpm - 4750rpm ... i have no idea what's the problem:banghead:


----------



## blkvw (May 12, 2010)

My best guest would be either the change over inside the intake manifold which should be open during hard accelaration (above 4000rpm) and closed from 1200rpm to 4000rpm, u can check to make sure its working properly on the dyno with the hood open watching it, or it just very well could be the tune, I know giac has a tune with cams and a tune without, but I believe unitedmotorsports may be able to fix your issue though. If scanned it properly like u said it be much else, test for soft codes as well I believe


----------



## blkvw (May 12, 2010)

Please let us know how this issue was resolved thanx!


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

thx for info man,
i have dyno run end of the month,will pull out evry what you said and have check that for shure,regarding UM tune i dont know bro..honestly dont want to switch to UM...couldn't find someone with 264 tt cams on UM file review ..dont want to take that risk...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The UM file will run better than any other tuners software. 110%


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

if i switch to UM and didnt like it,do i have to pay to Unitronic again for instal my stag2 file ??


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

call the unitronic dealer or email them. Trust us we wouldn't push you towards something you won't like. United Motorsports is the way to go!!!!!! Jeff knows his **** about the 24v motor!!!!!


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

2003gtivr62.8liter said:


> call the unitronic dealer or email them. Trust us we wouldn't push you towards something you won't like. United Motorsports is the way to go!!!!!! Jeff knows his **** about the 24v motor!!!!!


True story


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

switched to UM from UNI stag2 and happy,
now in september will dyno it again and compare thge numbers with UNI stag2 and UM tune


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## clvpr2 (Apr 3, 2008)

Your tune is all off, I have a untied motorsports r32 flash tune on my current Gli r32 swap with tt 260/264 cams and I build power all the way to redline, at 6500rpms I'm still making power, I rev mine up to the current redline at 7200, had it dynoed at waterfest this year and talk to Jeff himself and said I had a very smooth power build and explained how it wasn't sporadic, get that checked out


----------

